# Plywood Vivarium



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

This vivarium was started way back in 2009 and has just recently been almost finished. It has been set up for about 2 years, but I just recently added some more wood to get it where I wanted it. It still needs some additional planting. There are 3 standard leucs in it right now. The dimensions are 54" x 30" x 24" Just thought I would share some pics.


----------



## Brettkeith (Sep 16, 2012)

What did you use to seal the wood?
Looks good thou!!


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

AWESOME VIV! What would you say was the total cost to make that size viv out of wood compared to a glass tank?


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

I used the epoxy paint from Aquatic Eco systems. Very easy to use no mixing. 
Aquatic Eco-Systems: Ponics Supplies - Epoxy Paints

The plywood set up was a little more expensive than I expected. I used the oak plywood due to the fact that once stained it would match my exisiting livingroom furniture. The pine would be cheaper. I would say just to build the main enclosure (not including all of the accessories) I spent somewhere between $600-$700. That includes the wood,epoxy,glass,hardware,ect. If I could do it again, I would have used a little bit thinner wood and tried to make it a little lighter.

Troy


----------



## t9dragon (Sep 30, 2007)

Was there any odor from the epoxy?


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

There was a smell to it, but was not very bad, I think it could be done indoors with ventalation.
Troy


----------



## t9dragon (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been trying to figure out how to seal this cabinet http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/86229-t9dragons-custom-build-thread.html and I think that might work better then doing it all in glass.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great! Whats the glass thickness and sliding track?


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

The epoxy paint is pretty thick. I applied one coat and let it dry. I sealed all of the edges and corners in regular silicone afterwards just as extra protection. 

The glass and track thickness is 1/4". This is another area I would do differently next time. I had a hard time figuring the doors out and ended up going this route. They work, but the 1/4" glass is heavy and difficult to slide. Maybe a roller door system would have been better.

Troy


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Man that is cool. I want to do something like that someday. 

Thanks for that link to the epoxy paint. That looks like good stuff.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

No problem, it is a great product and a great way to make a large tank for a lot less

Troy


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great. I'd do at least 2-3 coats with that brand epoxy next time you do it but everything looks really good. It's definitely a cost effective way to get a professional quality and sized display.


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

What about the weight?
I'm sure it's a lot lighter then a glass or acrylic aquarium.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

The tank is pretty heavy, but not as heavy as glass or acrylic. You could use a thinner plywood and glass to lower the weight as well. 

Troy


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Fishinfl321 said:


> The tank is pretty heavy, but not as heavy as glass or acrylic. You could use a thinner plywood and glass to lower the weight as well.
> 
> Troy


What thickness is the plywood you used to make this?
Do you keep standing water in the bottom?


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

The wood is 3/4". There is about 1-2 inches of water in the bottom. 

Troy


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Standing water in plywood sounds scary


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

If you google search plywood tanks, they are quite common. There are plywood aquariums built to hold several thousand gallons of water.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

looks like I just found an epoxy cover for my plywood build


----------



## nightcrawler (Nov 12, 2011)

looks good, what do you plan on putting in there?


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Right now it houses a group of 3 leucs. They love all of the space and use almost all of it except the very upper portion. Not sure yet what the long term plan is. Anyone have any suggestions? There is quite a bit of space in there, vertical and horizontal.

Troy


----------

